# Most effective cleaning by applying detergent to sponge?



## seans_potato_business (May 2, 2016)

Struggling to clean oily marks off wine glasses recently, I discovered that by applying washing up liquid directly to a clean sponge (and not mixing it into the dishwater as previously) and using it to clean the glasses (before rinsing in the dishwater and again in a separate basin) gave me crystal-clear glasses. I've started washing everything else this way as well but I've noticed that despite using at least the same amount of washing-up liquid (and possibly more) as I normally would, the dishwater doesn't seem nearly as bubbly. Is this because there's now more grease in the dishwater due to more effective cleaning?


----------



## Andy M. (May 2, 2016)

I use the soap on the sponge method too. The soap is much more concentrated at the area to be cleaned that way.


----------



## dragnlaw (Aug 21, 2016)

I have always had dishwashers and I've never 'prerinsed' other than to make sure there are no grains of rice, which just moves around and sticks somewhere else, and egg yolk which for some reason glues on tight.

I never had a problem with spots but perhaps it is because my water is above normal hot hot hot (I have to make sure guests understand that!) plus the fact that I would take them out of the dishwasher early and dry them by hand.

I don't have a dishwasher here (I miss it) - but I still use super hot water and dry them right away.  I'm not understanding what kind of grease marks you have on your wine glasses?


----------



## RPCookin (Aug 27, 2016)

One thing I learned at a young age was to wash glasses first in fresh dishwater, then flatware, then plates and bowls, then pots and pans.  I've never had any problem getting glasses spotlessly clean.  

We have a set of very costly Murano crystal wine glasses that we bought when we were in Venice, and I guarantee you that they will never see the inside of a dishwasher.  They are prominently displayed in a lighted, glass fronted cabinet in our entertainment center, and they sparkle like diamonds.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 27, 2016)

RPCookin said:


> We have a set of very costly Murano crystal wine glasses that we bought when we were in Venice, and I guarantee you that they will never see the inside of a dishwasher.  They are prominently displayed in a lighted, glass fronted cabinet in our entertainment center, and they sparkle like diamonds.



I would love to see a picture of those glasses.


----------



## RPCookin (Aug 27, 2016)

GotGarlic said:


> I would love to see a picture of those glasses.



I'll have to see what I can do about that.  I'm in a hotel in Denver tonight, playing in a 3 day golf tournament.  I'll be headed home tomorrow.


----------



## Addie (Aug 27, 2016)

My mother told me, 'if it squeaks when it is wet, it is clean.' I live by that saying. Even when washing my hair.


----------



## dragnlaw (Aug 31, 2016)

RPCookin said:


> One thing I learned at a young age was to wash glasses first in fresh dishwater, then flatware, then plates and bowls, then pots and pans.



That's how I was taught to wash dishes as well.  Doing the dishes meant all of that AND sweep the floor.  I had a young guest who said they would "do" the dishes and they did but the left all the pots & pans - those weren't dishes!  




Addie said:


> My mother told me, 'if it squeaks when it is wet, it is clean.' I live by that saying. Even when washing my hair.



Me Ma and Granny taught us the same.


----------



## Addie (Aug 31, 2016)

dragnlaw said:


> That's how I was taught to wash dishes as well.  Doing the dishes meant all of that AND sweep the floor.  I had a young guest who said they would "do" the dishes and they did but the left all the pots & pans - those weren't dishes!
> 
> Me Ma and Granny taught us the same.



Sometimes the old way is still the best way. Us "old" folks do know a thing or two.


----------

